
The fear is real.  I listen - rmason
https://sneakerheadvc.com/the-fear-is-real-i-listen-b123823bd649
======
rmason
If you've never started a company you can't appreciate how real this article
is to the life of a founder.

Everyone in startup land is rah rah we're killing it talk. But oh boy if
you're at least honest with yourself the reality is very different. You've got
to project confidence to your staff and investors but for you circumstances
are way different.

------
caser
Great post.

